# Might and Magic: Heroes 6 Stürzt dauernd ab!



## Maxicus (19. Oktober 2011)

Also wie die Überschrift scho sagt das Spiel stürzt mittendrin ohne ersichtlichen Grund ab!
Ich habe es gestern Installiert und natürlich gespielt, nachdem es 2 mal abgestürzt war, dachte ich mir, dass ein Fehler bei der Installation aufgetreten sein könnte, da ich während der Installation ein anderes Spiel deinstalliert hatte.
Also hab ich es gestern abend nochmal neu Installiert ... und dachte jetz geht es ... aber dann wieder nach ca. 15-20 Minuten bleibt das Bild hängen Musik leuft weiter. Dann minimiert sich das Spiel von alleine, aber die Ingame Maus ist noch da und man hört auch wenn man irrgentwo hin klickt die Schritte des Reiters. Aber es ist eben kein bild mehr da.
An meinem System liegt es wenn dann nur bedingt da ich flüssige 80-100 FPS in Kämpfen und 60-90FPS auf der Weltkarte habe. (gemessen mit Fraps)
Also denke ich mal das es an etwas anderem liegt. Es erscheinen auch keine Fehlernachrichten oder so etwas, aber wenn ich es mit dem Task Manager beende kommt "reagiert nicht mehr"
Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegt? Wie gesagt Spiel ist nagelneu Gestern von Amazon gekommen.

Hier noch mein System:

550 Watt
Radeon Hd 6970 Powercolor
AMD Phenom X4 955
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
GF615M-P33 (glaube ich) Motherboard

Würde mich echt Freuen
Gruß 
Max


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

Kauf dir das 3er, ist eh das Beste.

Schreib mal Ubisoft Support an, hier bekommst wahrscheinlich keine Hilfe.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal die Standard-Dinge getan? Grafikkartentreiber-Update, DirectX-Update usw?


----------



## Maxicus (19. Oktober 2011)

Treiber und DirectX sind immer auf dem neusten stand!  
Ja das 3er war wirklich das beste!
Es ist auch für nen freund, aber der is noch im, nun nennen wir es Urlaub und solange kann ich es benutzen.
Muss aber sagen das es wirklich fast so wie das 3er is nur mit besserer Grafik .. also kommt zumindest schon nahe an das flair ran


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Freund heisst Skid Row?


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Freund heisst Skid Row?



Made my day


----------



## Maxicus (20. Oktober 2011)

Also Support von Ubi hat mir ne Automatische mail geschickt. 
Von wegen Treiber und sowas ... wie gesagt die sin aktuell haba uch nochmal nachgeschaut, gibt keinen neueren. 
Hab jetz nochmal geschrieben das es nicht geht. 
Mir ist aufgefallen dass, wenn der fehler einmal auftritt, er sich immer weider weiderhohlt. 
Ich kann wenn ich den pc neu hochfahre 20 min sopielen. Dann Fehler, dann gehts immer nurnoch ca. einen Ingame Tag lang. Danach stürtzt es weider ab.


----------



## tkdmatze (24. Oktober 2011)

laut eigenem Forum 

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1351014978/m/3531009459/p/1

bist du nicht alleine mit dem Problem

und es ist auch nicht das einzige Ubi-Soft Spiel dem Problem

http://www.google.de/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubisoft+spiel+ohne+patch+unspielbar

Wollte eigentlich auch das Game kaufen, warte aber lieber ab, bis das geweine  in deren Foren weniger wird.


----------



## Makanko (29. Oktober 2011)

Heroes 6 macht die CPU ziemlich heiss. Check mal die Temperatur während dem spielen.


----------



## Maxicus (19. Januar 2012)

Sry das ich mich lange nicht gemeldet habe, viel zu tun gehabt, wenig zeit zum zocken. 
Ja das mit der Kühlung ist mir auch in den Sin gekommen, habe seid kurzem einen Cooling Freezer Pro. Der hält meine CPU laut messungen auf ca. 50°
Das Problem besteht weiterhin!  Ich habs aufgegeben, mein freund hat bei sich das Prob übrigens auch. ^^


----------

